# Hospital in need of baby blankets



## Sylvia Beamer (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello, my name is Sylvia and I am the volunteer coordinator at Randolph Health in Asheboro, NC. We have implemented a "Books for Babies" program for all of our newborns at Randolph Health in alliance with our public library and Partnership for Children. Each new parent receives a nice bag with the baby's first book, reading blanket, first library card and information on the importance of reading to your children and literacy. 

We have approximately 800 births annually and up to 75% of our births are Medicaid recipients or self-pay. Randolph is in a more rural community and we depend on wonderful volunteers to knit/crochet/sew blankets for our newborns. If any of you are willing to donate new handmade blankets for our babies, it would be greatly appreciated by me, our hospital and especially by our patients. 

Please feel free to contact me for more information! I am new to this forum so am learning to navigate the site! For any donations, the hospital address is:
Randolph Health
Attn: Volunteer Services
P.O. Box 1048
Asheboro, NC 27204

Kindest regards,
Sylvia Beamer


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Sylvia and welcome~I am sending you a PM


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

What size blankets?


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I would love to donate blankets...do you have a size requirement?????


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Also interested in guidelines


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, need more info.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Preemie size?


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

jersgran said:


> Also interested in guidelines


I have a number already knit up. Wondering if they fit the criteria?


----------



## nickie808 (Sep 27, 2011)

I belong to a group in Jackson, MS , who knit and crochet baby blankets and caps for the babies in our area. We donate the caps and blankets to one of the hospitals in Jackson. We get together every Thursday morning at the Clinton Library and stitch together for two hours. One year we donated over 300 caps.


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Sylvia,
Welcome to our Kp family. Wonderful to see you on here. I Guess you know me, just from first part of my name on here as I have sent many blankets and other items to you over the years. Ladies and gentlemen of Kp, this hospital is a well deserving one to send baby blankets to. They truly appreciate them. ~ Natalie


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Hello Sylvia and welcome from Eastern Ontario! You will find help, encouragement and inspiration in abundance here.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to KP and thank you for your post!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sylvia Beamer said:


> Hello, my name is Sylvia and I am the volunteer coordinator at Randolph Health in Asheboro, NC. We have implemented a "Books for Babies" program for all of our newborns at Randolph Health in alliance with our public library and Partnership for Children. Each new parent receives a nice bag with the baby's first book, reading blanket, first library card and information on the importance of reading to your children and literacy.
> 
> We have approximately 800 births annually and up to 75% of our births are Medicaid recipients or self-pay. Randolph is in a more rural community and we depend on wonderful volunteers to knit/crochet/sew blankets for our newborns. If any of you are willing to donate new handmade blankets for our babies, it would be greatly appreciated by me, our hospital and especially by our patients.
> 
> ...


????????Hello,welcome to KP.


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

Please send measurements needed. I live in a retirement community and will pass along the information. The area of NC is beautiful but is in need of some kindness. A very worthy cause.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I used to volunteer with our local Newborns in Need group. I see from their website that there are chapters in Durham, Pfafftown and Charlotte. If any of these are close to you please contact them. (Check their info on the NIN website.) Our chapter used to have way too many blankets! Good luck with your project. jberg


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

What size of blankets do you require and do they need to be a specific pattern or colour?


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, from Connecticut! :sm11:


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Welcome. Will be watching for sizes. Any other items needed?


----------



## sandyearthchild (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi! I would love to knit some blankets. I'm sure the ladies in my knitting group will make some too. Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Busy Natalie said:


> Hi Sylvia,
> Welcome to our Kp family. Wonderful to see you on here. I Guess you know me, just from first part of my name on here as I have sent many blankets and other items to you over the years. Ladies and gentlemen of Kp, this hospital is a well deserving one to send baby blankets to. They truly appreciate them. ~ Natalie


Natalie what size blankets did you make? I did a bunch for Salt Lake City, Utah but they only wanted 14x14" 16x16" and 18x18. How is summer going? Just got an e mail from the park and we had 6 death in the last couple of week. Very sad. Pat


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

Size you want, please.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome from Maine & thank you for your post!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Be prepared to be inundated! The folks (I say folks because we have lady knitters/crocheters and also gentlemen) on this forum are terrific!


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

The regional hospital near me purchases the yarn and has MANY volunteers to knit/crochet baby blankets for each newborn. I was told they prefer blankets in the 30 by 30 inch size. I make about 30 per year average.


----------



## susieq10 (May 14, 2017)

Sylvia, Please advise me what size blankets you need and requirements. Thank you.

SusieQ :sm01:


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks for the information.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome - could you please post size requirements


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome. Obviously we've got our needles ready and are awaiting details.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
Thank you for your post.
Send me more info please, such as no wool or should they all be mashine/dryer care? And an approximate size. I tend to go too big and if the need is for smaller would be more able to make some.


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Pat,
The sizes that I make for Sylvia vary. Here are samples 19x19 / 28x29 / 26x27 / 28/32. I would say any size that would be suitable for a new born going home. Sometimes Sylvia tells me they are cauaght up with the burial items so you never know.
Thanks for helping with the blankets. So sorry to hear about the loss there at the park. 
~ Natalie


----------



## fsbrun (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh how I wish you were closer to me because I have a slew of babyghans that I am looking to donate. I love making them and now I am adding teddies. I think it is a wonderful thing you are doing and I hope you get many donations. I live at the shore in New Jersey and the postage kills me.


----------



## Tenly (May 9, 2018)

Welcome from Castroville, TX


----------



## nickie808 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't stitch any particular size of baby blanket. It just depends on whether or not I like a particular picture of a blanket.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to you from Florida


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome Sylvia from Australia.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newcastle Australia. :sm01:


----------



## Priscillae2 (Jan 2, 2017)

Sylvia, go to projectlinus.org and look up chapters. You can find one in your state as well as others. Contact them and I'm sure you will get the blankets you need and then some. I live in Pennsylvania
and we're also very rural. However, PL has given blankets to our hospital for several years.
Best of luck to you in your search and dedication.
Priscilla
YOU ARE SPECIAL!!


----------



## caseywen (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello Sylvia, 

It is great to meet you here.

I am Casey and would like to do my part to help those in need. I am the owner of a boutique knitting supply company, called KnitPal. We are currently available on Amazon. 

Coming back to the subject, we are committed to two missions: 1. we donate knitting supplies to charities knitting for others. We may contact us at [email protected] and 2. We are publishing on our website those institutions who receive knitted donations. That way, knitters all over the country can easily find where to send to. 

Thank you for letting me share in this forum.


----------



## Sylvia Beamer (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you Vickie! Still trying to learn navigating this site! :sm01:


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

Sylvia,

Good luck with your Baby blankets for the babies there at your hospital. I'm sure you have gotten many needles and hooks swinging out there. It's a wonderful cause. It took me a while to learn how to use this form of communicating. We understand you are a newbie. 

~ Natalie


----------



## Sylvia Beamer (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you Natalie! Now, hopefully this message will get back to you! Smiles!


----------



## nickie808 (Sep 27, 2011)

We've got several hospitals in the Jackson, MS, area that we donate baby blankets and caps to. We used to send what we made to the University of MS Medical Center in Jackson, but they stopped accepting baby caps. Now, we've giving what we make to another hospital in the area who told us they were not receiving anything for babies from the "stitchers" in the area.


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

You did good Sylvia.


----------

